# Swift-no spare wheel



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

I purchased a Bessacarr E560 at the NEC. I am amazed to find that Swift no longer fit a spare wheel to their motorhomes-they supply a Fix & Go Puncture Repair Tyre Kit. As I am going to Spain for the winter in my motorhome, I cannot imagine going without a spare wheel. Has anyone any experience of these Fix & Go Kits?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fix and Go*

Hi

Autotrail motorhomes use the same system.

I would guess that you could get a spare wheel and mounting from Fiat.

Russell


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Swift no spare wheel*

Can't imagine having a 3500kg van running on anything other than a spare wheel after a puncture, though I'm a grumpy old man who regards this sort of change as a bad move however good the so-called solution is !

What occurs to me is that carrying a spare wheel and tyre will radically alter your quoted payload, so best check if the payload you expect has taken that into account.

Smick


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Swift no spare wheel*



smick said:


> Can't imagine having a 3500kg van running on anything other than a spare wheel after a puncture, though I'm a grumpy old man who regards this sort of change as a bad move however good the so-called solution is !
> 
> What occurs to me is that carrying a spare wheel and tyre will radically alter your quoted payload, so best check if the payload you expect has taken that into account.
> 
> Smick


I must be a grumpy old man also as I consider this to be a bad move. Swift don't consider it to be so. Anyone know how good the so-called solution is?
MikeJ


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We can all grump together :lol: :lol: 

Now whatever happened to starting handles? :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

've had experience. I had a blowout on the M5. The kit did not work and I got the AA out. He told me as idid the tyre people at two places that if you have a flat in a van, the weight alone will damage the tyre and make it irrepairable. I could not get a tyre at the time from two national tyre companies so had to nuy and 8 ply car tyre to get me home and then buy another new tyre the next day which was the correct one. 

My view is that you may just as well save weight and not even carry the fix and go as it won't fix it and therefore you will not go. 

But I can see no where I can fit a spare tyre so that is me buggered.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*FIAT FIX AND GO.*

Hi MIKEJ,
My new Autotrail on the FIAT X2/50 has no spare wheel and is supplied with the Fix and Go kit. If I wanted to buy a spare wheel and tyre I would have to carry it in the garage as there is no underfloor carrier on my 696G. FIAT do supply a jack but it certainly doesn't look substantial enough to lift a 4 tonne motorhome. (probably OK for a van version)
Most car manufactures are taking this route, including BMW.
I was concerned about driving in Europe without a spare wheel but with the help of the FIX AND GO and FIAT CAMPER ASSISTANCE if you had a blow out, I feel OK about this now.
What do other owners think?
Regards,
Sennen 523.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Whilst at the NEC last month my daughter [mechanic] noticed there wasn't a spare wheel supplied with the new motorhomes we were looking at. Having spoken to a salesman on the Swift stand about the lack of the spare, he enquired further and apparently a spare wheel can be supplied and fitted in a basket/frame under the rear of the motorhome. Cost about £300! :roll:

Having suffered a tyre blowout on a HGV last month my thoughts are what good is the Fix and Go puncture kit on a blowout when the tyre is in shreds. Would rather have the spare wheel than extras that some motorhome manufacturers are offering.

Joyce


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

sealady said:


> Hi
> 
> Whilst at the NEC last month my daughter [mechanic] noticed there wasn't a spare wheel supplied with the new motorhomes we were looking at. Having spoken to a salesman on the Swift stand about the lack of the spare, he enquired further and apparently a spare wheel can be supplied and fitted in a basket/frame under the rear of the motorhome. Cost about £300! :roll:
> 
> ...


I think this cradle may depend on whether Alko or Fiat motorhome chassis is holding everthing together. I can't see how a cradle could be hung under the FIat m\home chassis as it would be on the ground.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't recall which thread but I'm sure I saw something on this subject about a week ago with a link to what you get for your £300.

I presume manufacturers will claim it's to save weight, but the £300 makes me suspect that it's penny pinching, after all how much does an aerosol can and a mini 12V air pump cost and as has said they're as much use as a chocolate teapot if, as is likely, your tyre is damaged by the wight it's carrying.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This must be a fairly new thing for the new 2008 vans as our 2007 version Bessacarr E530 has a spare underneath. We've had to use it too - rivet causing a flat tyre in France. We could not have done it ourselves and called out Saga as we had already tangled twice with Fiat Camper Assistance and it cost us a small fortune !

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> This must be a fairly new thing for the new 2008 vans as our 2007 version Bessacarr E530 has a spare underneath. We've had to use it too - rivet causing a flat tyre in France. We could not have done it ourselves and called out Saga as we had already tangled twice with Fiat Camper Assistance and it cost us a small fortune !
> 
> G


What did Saga send? A zimmer frame with flashing lights 8O


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> He told me as idid the tyre people at two places that if you have a flat in a van, the weight alone will damage the tyre and make it irrepairable.


Absolutely. I wouldn't trust a tyre that had had 3.5 tonnes running it flat, even for a few yards. The sidewalls are going to get crushed and creased - who knows how long it would last? As Pusser has said, the unavailability of motorhome tyres means you can't guarantee to find one at the next town.

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I can't recall which thread but I'm sure I saw something on this subject about a week ago with a link to what you get for your £300.
> 
> I presume manufacturers will claim it's to save weight, but the £300 makes me suspect that it's penny pinching, after all how much does an aerosol can and a mini 12V air pump cost and as has said they're as much use as a chocolate teapot if, as is likely, your tyre is damaged by the wight it's carrying.
> 
> Andy


Andy,

I think this is what you get. Can't help with the link.










Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> What did Saga send? A zimmer frame with flashing lights 8O


  

A very dishy young man since you ask . He didn't cost us over £18 in phone calls plus a lot of stress and aggro either as our encounter with Fiat did !

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > What did Saga send? A zimmer frame with flashing lights 8O
> ...


That's really the last thing I need is a dishy man to turn up.  I have been pondering the following. I have the Fiat warrenty callout, the one that comes with my insurance, another with my credit card perks and I was thinking what happens if I call them all out at the same time thus making sure I get the full monty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I didn't know that Saga did a breakdown service.


cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> I didn't know that Saga did a breakdown service.
> cabby


Saga insurance do and they insure our van. Highly recommended too.

" Name ? registration number ? confirm home address ? where are you ? Be with you in 30 minutes" Twenty minutes later a very efficient young man rolls up.

I'm still dealing with Fiat "Assistance" 7 months after we called them out !

G


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I posted this same point a while ago about no spare as i was equally put out by it. I could not see the kit supplied working, and i am blowed if i'm hanging my rear end out in the road to try it out . The thoughts are if you can stop immediatly and there is no damage to the tyre then you have a good chance, if it does work then apparently the tyre is ruined by the filler and has to be replaced anyway.
I went straight out and purchased a tyre for £49 and fitted it to a rim given to me by the dealer (FOC) after my sharing my views on it.
I know it takes space in my storage area but i much rather that than being stuck somewhere waiting for a mechanic because the foam did not work.
I have looked under the autotrail and we have lots of room for it but how the hell you get to it is another thing.

regards malc


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Regretfully this would appear to be the way things are going. The new top of the range Hymer A Class does not have a spare wheel!!!!!!!!!!

I presume the excuse given would be to keep the weight down. An excuse generally given to allow a total dumming down of quality and value for money.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Spare Tyre*

IMHO, given the current responsiveness of FIAT to most - every? - problem that Fiat owners seem to face, anyone who want to rely on Fiat Camper Assistance in the event of a blowout/breakdown needs his/her head examined.

Nothing personal you understand, but their attitude to customers from the articles on here seems to be utterly contemptuous.

Smick


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Spare tyre*

My Burstner has no spare wheel, so after some research I had Ultraseal put in the tyres, which should stop punctures, also as has been said, most damage is done to tyres after the puncture, which may be relatively small.
I have had many punctures over the years, and haven't noticed them for a time , ie when I nearly turned over on a bend when the weight went onto the flat, or someone has flashed me, So i'm hopeing all will be well.
regards 
Don


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Spare tyre*



blondy said:


> My Burstner has no spare wheel, so after some research I had Ultraseal put in the tyres, which should stop punctures, also as has been said, most damage is done to tyres after the puncture, which may be relatively small.
> I have had many punctures over the years, and haven't noticed them for a time , ie when I nearly turned over on a bend when the weight went onto the flat, or someone has flashed me, So i'm hopeing all will be well.
> regards
> Don


Sounds good and thank you for tip. Are there any ultraseal putter inners along the M5 corridor twixt Bristol and Exeter?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

In the 2007 CI range of motorhomes the models upto the 705G carry a spare wheel, the ones above carry the repair kit with compressor to re-inflate. Don't ask me why the difference with the same manufacturer. 

Ian


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

A spare wheel and carrier was an optional extra on my 2007 Burstner/Fiat but the weight was a concern. I wonder if it is worth carrying a spare tyre without the wheel. At least this would solve the availability problem but would this save much weight?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Spare tyre*



blondy said:


> My Burstner has no spare wheel, so after some research I had Ultraseal put in the tyres, which should stop punctures, also as has been said, most damage is done to tyres after the puncture, which may be relatively small.
> I have had many punctures over the years, and haven't noticed them for a time , ie when I nearly turned over on a bend when the weight went onto the flat, or someone has flashed me, So i'm hopeing all will be well.
> regards
> Don


Don,

Many motorhome punctures are catastofic blow outs when ultra seal is as about as much use as an ashtray on a motor bike. 8O 8O

Many tyre repair outfits will not touch a wheel/tyre that has ultra seal or such like in it. 

I can just imagine trying to source a new tyre in the wilds of Turkey, Greece or Morocco, it does not bear thinking about.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flat tyre*

That's really the last thing I need is a dishy man to turn up.  I have been pondering the following. I have the Fiat warrenty callout, the one that comes with my insurance, another with my credit card perks and I was thinking what happens if I call them all out at the same time thus making sure I get the full monty.[/quote]

Pusser - if you do that you might get three dishy young men turning up DOING the full monty.

In reference to Fiat camper assistance, I think I would have more confidence in phoning Crossroads Motel in case of need rather than Fiat. Just look at how many attempts it took me to actaully SPEAK to someone, let alone do anything about it.

Russell


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Pusser said:


> 've had experience. I had a blowout on the M5. The kit did not work and I got the AA out. He told me as idid the tyre people at two places that if you have a flat in a van, the weight alone will damage the tyre and make it irrepairable. I could not get a tyre at the time from two national tyre companies so had to nuy and 8 ply car tyre to get me home and then buy another new tyre the next day which was the correct one.
> 
> My view is that you may just as well save weight and not even carry the fix and go as it won't fix it and therefore you will not go.
> 
> But I can see no where I can fit a spare tyre so that is me buggered.


I had a blowout on an XJ6 with alloys, the rim was all chewed up by the time I got to a safe place to stop on the hard shoulder. Without a spare it would have been a job for the RAC on the back of a truck. The the time to order and get a spare alloy wheel was about 10 days. The local tyre company refused to fit a new tire to the wheel as it was scored all around the outer rim.

My first new Swift was ordered with alloys, it had steel rims fitted on the handover, I waited about 6 weeks for the alloys to arrive. I would wonder just how quick a new rim for a motorhome could be ordered and delivered.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Our Bolero is a the 2008 model and Hubby was quite surprised at no spare tyre..................don't think he is happy to just go off to Spain with the kit and is something he will be sorting before we go.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a 2008 model which came with no spare ....... Got the supplying dealer to fit a carrier and spare wheel :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

qe2 said:


> I have a 2008 model which came with no spare ....... Got the supplying dealer to fit a carrier and spare wheel :lol:


qe2 - how much did the dealer charge?

Carol


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Chap on Rally last weekend had a flat and when the spare was eventually got from underneath it was found to be a steel rim where his other wheel were alloys-which meant the wheel nuts/studs were unsuitable
A friend had to take wheel to be repaired- so are all spare wheels suitable?

Leapy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Leapy said:


> Chap on Rally last weekend had a flat and when the spare was eventually got from underneath it was found to be a steel rim where his other wheel were alloys-which meant the wheel nuts/studs were unsuitable
> A friend had to take wheel to be repaired- so are all spare wheels suitable?
> 
> Leapy


Sounds to me like someone had put the wrong wheel into the cradle at some time. The hubs/studs should be the same for both steel and alloy wheels, I've never heard of the stud/bolts being substituted, well not unless you're talking about racing/rally cars.

Andy


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*spare wheel*

Hi you will find ultraseal at most of the outdoor shows,or on the net.
Don in answer to your remarks on another forum there have been good reports on the product, plus I don't plan on going to the places you mentioned ,and I always have good breakdown cover, If you really think about it, it must be better than going flat then atemting to seal a split tyre
using the kit provided, as an aside I ran 12 vehicles on my firm so have a little idea on this subject 
Regards Don


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Leapy said:
> 
> 
> > Chap on Rally last weekend had a flat and when the spare was eventually got from underneath it was found to be a steel rim where his other wheel were alloys-which meant the wheel nuts/studs were unsuitable
> ...


The nuts are different on alloy and steel wheels as the mating surfaces between nut and wheel often have different angle/shape at the contact area.

When I had alloys fitted, I asked for a set of steel nuts to be kept and handed back to me, to use when I need to fit the steel spare.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Certainly on Swift vehicles based on the the Fiat X244 allow wheels required different bolts from the steel wheels. On the X250 the bolts are common between steel and alloy wheels.

On the subject of the Kit Fix & Go puncture repair kit, this is a Fiat proprietary part tested and approved in accordance with the gross vehicle weights but more importantly with axle loads up to 2400kg. If anyone has experienced any failures with the kit fix and go repair kit, please send us a pm with the details so we are able to refer this back to Fiat.

Mick France
Swift Technical


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I kept the spare wheel from the van I was trading in,a bit naughty I know, but god helps those who help themselves! If I have to pay 50k plus for a van I want a spare wheel! however,I found there was no place to stow the spare(cheyenne 849S) and it would not fit between the chassis rails.We now have a cheyenne 840D and the spare fits nice and snuggly in the locker under the island bed.seamus.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

I can tell you that the decision by Swift Group to move from spare wheel and tyre to the Fiat FixandGo repair kit was not based on cost because the difference in cost is small. It was based on the weight saving of approx 40kg. This amount is added to the user payload so the owner has a choice whether to use this for something else or carry a spare wheel and tyre in addition to the FixandGo.

As for the Fixand Go kit, as already posted by Mick France it is a Fiat proprietry item fully tested and proven fit for purpose. Arguably it is a lot easier and safer to repair a puncture rather than change a wheel by the roadside. In the event of a damaged tyre Fiat Assistance (which lasts 3 years with a Swift) will get you to a Fiat dealer or tyre supplier. Fiat Assistance is operated by RAC in the UK and similar organisations in other European countries.

Nevertheless we appreciate that some owners will want the back-up of a spare wheel so we are arranging to cater for this by offering both the spare wheel and carrier via our parts service at a reasonable price. More news of this soon.....

Steve Trossell, Swift Group Product Director


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

We were looking at an Autocruise Vista today and much to our surprise, we found the spare wheel in it's own cupbard under the wardrobe! 
At least the wheel would be nice and clean if you had to change it. However I don't know how swmbo would react to me bringing dirty punctured wheel into the van! 

Tco


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> I can tell you that the decision by Swift Group to move from spare wheel and tyre to the Fiat FixandGo repair kit was not based on cost because the difference in cost is small. It was based on the weight saving of approx 40kg. This amount is added to the user payload so the owner has a choice whether to use this for something else or carry a spare wheel and tyre in addition to the FixandGo.
> 
> As for the Fixand Go kit, as already posted by Mick France it is a Fiat proprietry item fully tested and proven fit for purpose. Arguably it is a lot easier and safer to repair a puncture rather than change a wheel by the roadside. In the event of a damaged tyre Fiat Assistance (which lasts 3 years with a Swift) will get you to a Fiat dealer or tyre supplier. Fiat Assistance is operated by RAC in the UK and similar organisations in other European countries.
> 
> ...


You say its all about weight Steve,but riddle me this,I have a tag axle,I am never going to be over weight,so why should the spare wheel/weight be an issue? No Steve,its all down to money and fiat cutting corners,their latest trick is to do away with the driving/fog lights,there are some roads in Spain where driving/fog lights are essential! As for 'fix an go' its a joke in ninety per cent of punctures.


----------

